# What to get dog for Christmas?



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

As we all know, Christmas is about a month away, this will be the first Christmas I have with my boy Snickers. I was just wondering what all you will be getting your dogs for Christmas. Just to get an idea of some stuff I could maybe get for Snicks. Thanks.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well my sister is getting River a harley Davidson collar and my group gift for my sons other dogs a waterer you know those big jug ones. I have a new collar for my sisters dog Mari-sol and I'll be getting her a jacket too she is a skiny little thing so she gets cold. Mikado I'm thinking I'll be getting him another tuff/stuff toy he really likes the lobster so maybe the crab. DaVinci will getting a new cuz he loves his squeky toys and he doesn't chew them up.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

a collar and some new toys (ones that can withstand your dog!)


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I got mine new beds from LL bean with their names on them. LOL. Also got tons of new toys, not that they need them. When petsmart put the halloween toys on clearance I bought like $40 worth and walked out with 6 bags of toys...LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I love a good deal. The good will is the place to buy stuff toys for the dogs to chew up. I can buy a bag of toys for around 3.00 and the dogs have fun for days.


----------



## cowboy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

I also am looking for ideas. We have four dogs, so I have four stockings to fill. I can't wait to hang the stockings up since last year we only had 2 dogs. Does anyone have any opinions of what rawhides to get. Some people say don't get the rolled up ones and some say not to get the flat ones. I could use some help on that since they are wonderful for entertaining 4 dogs.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut is going to get a new kong since he really needs one. a new jolly ball. this is his first christmas he is going to petsmart to see santa!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't use raw hides but I did buy Chalice Busy Bones she loved them. They last for a few hours if you buy the BIG ones.


----------



## cowboy1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Where can you buy Chalice Busy Bones . I just googled it and didn't find them anywhere.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

there called Busy Bones....Chalice is her dogs name


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

well I plan to buy 2 weight pull harness  One for woot and one for blue. Of course some treats


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

maybe you could look up a recipe and bake some doggy cookies for your dog! nothing like home made goodies! (unless you can't cook that is)


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

kenya is gettin a big hunk of meat lol.... im lame i guess.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

PETSMART HAS SANTA FOR DOGS? LOL......I GOTTA GO.......... KONGS AND BUSYBONES AND A COOL COLLAR MAYBE A JACKET TOO...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

NIKKI said:


> PETSMART HAS SANTA FOR DOGS? LOL......I GOTTA GO.......... KONGS AND BUSYBONES AND A COOL COLLAR MAYBE A JACKET TOO...


yeah at my petsmart dec 6-7 santa is there to take pictures of pets Peanut is going! I just made Peanut another jacket today he loves his homemade jackets when i take them off him he i get a glare like "how dare you make me cold i have to go outside nakkey? i am cold." and then he will take his jacket from me and lay on it. i make them out of fleece nice and warm


----------

